# Smoked a Steelie, Bones???



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

I smoked a Steelhead this weekend, unfortunately it was caught by a buddy. One day I'll catch my first one.  

Anyways...I marinated it 7 hrs in a Apple Juice/Soy Sauce mix. Smoked it with Cherry wood for 5 hrs and the taste is AWESOME! Just want to know how to get the pin-bones out, if possible, before I smoke the filets. Any tips sure would be appreciated.

BigJoe


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I used pliers.............. run your fingers up filet, feel a bone, pluck it with pliers............... worked for me...........


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it's easy to do I used needle nose pliers got them all out that is when I catch a fish which this year looks like not going to happen again..I bet it was really good smoked. It's how I do mine also. Lucky YOU..


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks. Didn't know if they could be 'Zippered' like a Walleye or get cut out without losing a lot of meat. Pliers it is...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I find using pliers on fresh steel and salmon or lake trout doesn't work very well. I believe if its froze then thawed would work better. I even bought a pin bone puller and it doesn't work much better but better than pliers.

I use a very sharp knife after its filleted and cut them out just like going around the rib cage. You get to know how they're shaped and just pull out the strip. Very minimal waste of meat when you get good at it. It still takes me a while sometimes though.

Heck if you smoke the meat they come out very easy. I don't like doing that on grilled fish though.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

It would be nice not to have the bones in there but every time I smoke fish I just leave them in and pick the bones out as I am eating it , just something you get used to.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The pliers is the ticket - before smoking...However, they are much easier to remove after the fish is smoked and the bones are protruding out more from the meat of the fish. No pliers needed then.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Smoked at what temp? thanks.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't fillet mine. I gut and cut off head & tail. Then I cut them into 1-1.25 inch steaks. When they are done, the bones are attached to the spine and come right out. Someone else told me to do it this way and have never looked back.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pliers are fine if you want to spend that amount of time pulling each one. I remove them with my fillet knife and lose very little meat. You simply follow the bones down both sides to the skin then lift the strip out. You will end up with a slot in the fillet about 1/8" wide if you do it right. Don't expect tp get it perfect on your first attempt but it becomes quick and easy after a few fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> Smoked at what temp? thanks.


I never use any thermometer but usually people agree that " cold " smoking produces best results. Let the smoke cure the meat , don't cook it with heat. You want a low temperature , dry smoke.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Pliers are fine if you want to spend that amount of time pulling each one. I remove them with my fillet knife and lose very little meat. You simply follow the bones down both sides to the skin then lift the strip out. You will end up with a slot in the fillet about 1/8" wide if you do it right. Don't expect tp get it perfect on your first attempt but it becomes quick and easy after a few fish.


I've done more than a few and quick and easy is not how I would describe getting that dang strip out. Lack of talent I guess!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> I've done more than a few and quick and easy is not how I would describe getting that dang strip out. Lack of talent I guess!


Quite a few isn't enough. You need to do Lots and Lots.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> Smoked at what temp? thanks.


I started out at 110 deg. and ended at about 150 deg. over 6 hrs. Also left it on a rack in the fridge after rinsing the brine off to set the Pellical (sp?)


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

big joe,
dont put it back in the fridge after rinsing the brine and loading your racks. Instead just set it up on your stove or someplace out of the way while you go get your smoker up and ready to go. This will give plenty of time to form the pellicle on the fish. Putting it back in the fridge will just get the fish cold throughout again and make it a longer process in the smoker. Been smokin them for 30 years and love em. Superbowl parties im not allowed in the door without it lol. My smoker is regulated to about 165 degrees.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Sir, how long is the shelf life on your smoked steelhead? Thanks Brian


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

shelf life????
Honestly I cant really tell you. longest i've ever had it is a week. To be honest its usually gone in a couple days.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What's a good brine? Care to share?


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> What's a good brine? Care to share?


1/2 Gallon of Water 
1/2 Cup Pickling Salt 
2lbs dark brown sugar
1 Cup real Maple Syrup 
1/2 Cup Honey
Mix all ingredients and soak fillets at least 24hrs. Pull the fillets out of the brine and let them air dry for at least a few hours before putting in the smoker. I put them on the racks and put a fan on them to help the process. I like either apple or cherry wood for the smoking.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The brine I use has 1 to 2 TBS of salt per cup of water. Then I add brown sugar to taste (typically one TBS per cup of water) and any spices I like. I throw in some red pepper flakes, smoked paprika, black pepper and squeeze a half lemon in there. Submerse the fillets (skin on) for only a few hrs. Then smoke for 4 hrs. on the lowest setting on my Bradley smoker (between 120* and 150*)....I will sometimes also brush the fillet with honey then sprinkle it with cajun spices on top for a cajun flavor.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I like to put garlic and/or onion in my brine and some dark brown sugar , a few drops of liquid smoke sometimes if I have some , and of course the salt.


As for the shelf life of smoked fish , the more moisture it has in it the shorter its shelf life. Salt and smoke the heck out of it and get it as dry as possible , it not only concentrates the flavor but makes it store longer. Moisture is the enemy. The texture of the meat is pretty good when the thinner parts are almost as tough as jerky. This also makes it more "packable" to carry with you out hunting or fishing.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

there is 2 type of smoke,cold smoke and hot smoke,
cold smoke-they are more firm,you cut them to 1/8" slices,
hot smoke-they are more soft flaiky,hot smoke you can do on grill ,
marinate-put them in stainles pan,caning salt,sugar,soy soce,black peper,garlick,cujan peper and other spices whot you like when you cook meat,put them in frige ove night or up to week and then you smoke them,you can even bake him in oven with out smoking,
bouth will keep in vacum sealed bag for 1 year in freezer,if you take them out to refrigeratot,they keep good for week with no problem

snag


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

got my smoker going as we speak.towards the end i like to put a glaze on it.real simple to make.a little ketchup,honey,brown sugar,maple syrup,paprika,a little bit liquid smoke and garlic powder.always happy faces!


----------

